# Am about to spend 1200$ on Motobecane bike pleas help



## jeeqoub (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey I want to buy a bike from a guy who has a super clean bike:


Motobecane Le Champion CF Ltd 58cm - Ultegra


Frame
Limited Edition paint scheme, Monocoque High Modulus 12k Carbon Fiber with replaceable derailleur hanger, 2x H2O bosses 

Fork
High Modulus Monocoque Carbon Fiber with Threadless Aluminum Crown+Steerer 1.125 inch

Headset
FSA IS2 Sealed Bearing,Threadless 1.125 inch

Derailleurs
Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 Speed braze-on front and Ultegra 6700 rear (20 gears total)

Shifters/Levers
Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 Speed STI, carbon composite (20 Speed total)

Brakes
Cane Creek SCR3 aluminum calipers

Hubs
Mavic Aksium Race with QRM Bearings (as shown)

Rims
Mavic Aksium Race (as shown)

Crank/BottomBracket
FSA SLK Lite Hollow Carbon Fiber 50/34T integrated with MEGAEXO External Bearing Bottom Bracket

Cassette/Chain
Shimano 6700 for 10 Speed 11-28T, Shimano CN6700 10spd Chain

Saddle
Ritchey PRO Streem Road Racing

Seatpost
Ritchey PRO Carbon Fiber 31.6mm

Stem
Ritchey Pro Aluminum 1.125 inch steerer, 31.8mm clamp 110mm

Handlebars
Ritchey Pro Butted Aluminum BioMax Ergo Bar, 31.8mm

Tires
Continental UltraSport 700x23c (folding bead), Presta valve tubes


This is the Photo of the Bike 











Am really not sure if it worth the money in the same time am really exited to get it

He bought the bike last summer and didn't use it a lot.

bike as you can see without pedals but it's not an issue for me 

So pleas any suggestions? Cuz am really so close to hand him the cash


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe this is the original... kinda lazy and didn't double check the specs.

It's $400 off for a slightly used bike, which is good imo.

Any how, I'd double check the frame to look for cracks or dents, make sure the wheels are true, everything shifts nicely and pretty much look over every single inch of that bike. If he's rushing you, I'd avoid the transaction since he might be hiding something. I'd also have a friend come along just in case since you'll have a lot of cash on hand.

That's all I can think of. Good looking bike and nice price too.


----------



## jeeqoub (Apr 30, 2012)

Thnx lardo for ur advice


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

Opps. Forgot to link after my "original..." comment:

Save up to 60% off new Shimano Ultegra 6700 Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2012 Motobecane Le Champion CF


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

is 58cm you're correct size?


----------



## jeeqoub (Apr 30, 2012)

done guys i bought it and Oh god this bike is really fast I went to get it fitted and everything was Ok I just needed to change the saddle Thanks Guys


----------



## Jasper Johns (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice pickup.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## jeeqoub (Apr 30, 2012)

Thankx guys


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

jeeqoub said:


> done guys i bought it and Oh god this bike is really fast I went to get it fitted and everything was Ok I just needed to change the saddle Thanks Guys


So the 58 fit you well? How tall are you and what is your inseam?

I'm looking at them too and trying to figure out which size I need. Thanks.

Still love it? Tell us how it is riding after a month of use. Thanks.


----------

